# Expanding RAM



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

This is probaly gonna sound stupid but i dont wannt buy more ram cards so..... lol... is it possible to download more RAM. I know sounds stupid but i dont know. Also, if it was possible to like, expand ur RAM. Someone once told me that ur computer has like, 1GB of RAM but by default your computer only comes programmed to use like 246MB of the 1GB... Is this true and if so then how can i expand it?


... I know, im stupid when it comes to Hardware... lol


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

RAM is hardware so if you want to get more RAM you're going to have to buy some sticks of RAM. There are some questionable utilities which claim to make your RAM utilization more efficient but they rarely accomplish much of anything. The defaults in Windows 2000 and Windows XP automatically make good use of the RAM installed in your machine so you're not going to find software which improves things much at all. By the way, RAM is pretty cheap right now so if you want more RAM you should just go and buy some.


----------



## JayIBM (Mar 22, 2005)

well i know that RAM is hardware but someone told me that i could like expand the capabilty of it or something... but thx


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The OS will eat as much RAM as it needs normally. There's no real way to make it change.


----------

